# **ARE-QUI-PA** Nuestra Segunda Ciudad!!!



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

mi ciudad natal...tan hermosa como siempre


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jErEmIaS said:


> esta bravota....... AREQUIPA con su manera de pensar le ha ido muy bien....=)


jeje ¬¬ ... que habras querido decir :nuts: 



sebvill said:


> Que preciosa Arequipa sin duda una de las ciudades más bonitas del país. Todavía sigo sin creer que soy 25% arequipeño y no conozco la ciudad blanca.


Ya ps que esperas ?...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Ya ps que esperas ?...


jajaja, nosé.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bonitas fotos, arequipa me encanta y me parece se ve bien en fotos no como un cochabamba o un medellin, pero es lo que tenemos ahora.......


----------



## songoku (Dec 18, 2006)

Hola amigos,

Soy nuevo por aquí. Pertenezco al equipo de moderación de Foros Perú. Antes que nada me gustaría que algún miembro me indique por favor donde están las Normas del Foro para poder leeras, ya que las he buscado pero no las he encontrado hno: 

Excelente este post sobre Arequipa, es una de las ciudades más bellas que tiene nuestro país. En realidad todo el Perú es hermoso. Veré si puedo tomar algunas fotos por las calles de mi distrito (S.M.P.) para publicarlas por aquí.

¡Saludos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bienvenido al foro hijo de son Gohan, aqui estan las normas del foro:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208299


----------



## songoku (Dec 18, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> Bienvenido al foro hijo de son Gohan, aqui estan las normas del foro:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208299


Gracias. Las leeré con mucho detenimiento


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bienvenido songoku!!!!!!! descendiente de la noble raza del sol naciente????

Esperamos tus aportes que se alucinana importantes!!


----------



## songoku (Dec 18, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Bienvenido songoku!!!!!!! descendiente de la noble raza del sol naciente????
> 
> Esperamos tus aportes que se alucinana importantes!!


Gracias amiga  

Una pregunta, bueno yo llegué aquí buscando foros peruanos en Google pero tengo una curiosidad: ¿Qué es SkyscrapersCity? ¿todos ustedes comparten alguna característica en especial?

Me da curiosidad por conocer más acerca de esta comunidad, que me parece muy amena y especial, ya que se comparten muchas fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Skyscraper city viene a ser Ciudad de los Rascacielos traduciendo del ingles. Es un foro relacionado al mundo de la arquitectura y construccion y todo lo allegado a este hermoso rubro, Tienes proyectos, fotos de ciudades, fotos de proeyctos en construccion, debates alturados sobre infraestructura, noticias sobre arquietctura, renders y fotos para debatir su diseño. Tendencias arquitectonicas que compartir e inclinarse. Tambien hay seccion de nopticias en general y otra donde se puede tocar de todo aparte de arquitectura. Pero como te daras cuenta este foro tiene espiritu basado en arquirtectura


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitas fotos de Arequipa, se ve muy bien y se está modernizando, al menos no luce tan atrasada como otras ciudades peruanas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No sé de que se preocupan...Arequipa es la segunda ciudad del Perú...y si en un futuro no lo sea, igual seguirá siendo una de las ciudades más verdes y hermosas del Perú...y de lejos una de mis favoritas. 

Además, el paisaje es simplemente fenomenal...sólo algunas ciudades de la sierra pueden competir con eso.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mmmmmm, yo pienso que cajamarca, huaraz, el mismo cusco y ayacucho bien tienen similares o mejores landscapes (me fascina la nieve, en mi caso, me encanta huaraz)


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Bueno todavia no hay proyecto de un edificio de 20 pisos en confirmación , aunque el proyecto inicial era de 12.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Bueno sigo con el tema real.

La verdad se ve interesante Arequipa y es necesario cuidar el patrimonio como dicen en algunos post más arriba. Me encantaría q el Centro Histórico sea 100% peatonal. No conozco Arequipa personalmente así q no sé cuanto es el perímetro del Centro Histórico arequipeño. Si alguien me lo puede informar sería fenomenal.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

*otra foto de Arequipa*


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

BELISISISIMO thread  Arequipa es linda!! lamentablemente solo la conozco de psadita pero ya de veritas tengo que verla al 100%


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Claudia, esos arboles en la plaza san francisco son hermosos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si, esos árboles morados le dan un color y alegría especial a la foto.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Preciosa la foto de los àrboles!!!!! ese lila me encanta


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

q buenas fotos, me encanta esta ciudad, q hermosa!! ...solo he ido una vez y me quede con las ganas de quedarme más tiempo, de hecho q voy a regresar


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

me encanta Arequipa, será como que tiene algo especial


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

J Block said:


> Siempre lo he dicho, Mercaderes luciría mucho mejor como peatonal y con cableado subterraneo y faroles.



Peatonal? no !! se convetiría en otro Jirón de la Unión


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Otro de los barrios de clase media alta - El Vallecito


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

J3R3MY said:


> Peatonal? no !! se convetiría en otro Jirón de la Unión


No, se convertiría en un pasaje peatonal bien interesante. Además, el Jirón de la Unión no me parece feo. Fíjate como está ahora, llena de carros y con veredas tan angostas que ni puedes caminar tranquilamente.


----------



## jessy21 (Jul 4, 2006)

Preciosa ciudad del PERU, Arequipa es una ciudad que me encantaria conocer. por ahora solo conozco 4 Departamentos de nuestro pais.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Yo 11! JA! jk.

Muy bonita Arequipa y es cierto que esa calle peatonal se vería mucho mejor, admemás el Jirón de la Unión no es feo.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Concuerdo con la idea de volverla peatonal esa calle, le ponemos algunos arbolitos a en medio y quedaria muy cheere.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si! árboles!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

peatonalizar un centro historico es la solucion mas viable en cualquier ciudad importante del pais. Se debe expulsar el trafico hacia afuera.......


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Pero es que si la calle Mercaderes el tráfico del centro se convertiría un caos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

NO JEREMI, los urbanistas de arequipa deben pensar en alentar la descentralizacion del trafico mediante nuevas vias alternas o de evitamiento en lugares por proyectar, y poco a poco ir dejando desolado el centro de vehiculos, asi mejorara.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

AQP es una de las ciudades que más me gustó de Perú, hace un mes que estuve en vuestro hermoso país.
:drool::drool:


----------



## panzer_666 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> AQP es una de las ciudades que más me gustó de Perú, hace un mes que estuve en vuestro hermoso país.
> :drool::drool:



*yo diria la ciudad mas bella del peru  *


----------

